# USR - US Residential Fund



## System (11 February 2015)

US Residential Fund (USR) through its US Entities and relationships with local operators in the US, will invest in the US residential property market, with the objective of providing Investors with regular half yearly Distributions and the potential for capital growth.

http://usarfm.com


----------

